# What is source Dorico sounds? i mean is any place get these sounds without dorico.



## JPQ (Mar 1, 2021)

What is source Dorico sounds? i mean is any place get these sounds without dorico. i iiked few. and my current sound collection is full of things what i miss. but Dorico has somethings what is deal breaker to me.


----------

